# BILD kämpft für 1&1-Kunden: Passwort gehackt und 0137 gewählt?



## Aka-Aka (17 Januar 2012)

http://www.bild.de/news/leserreporter/internetbetrug/1und1-konto-geknackt-22121692.bild.html



> „Auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis ist aufgelistet, dass ich am 29. September über mehrere Stunden nahezu alle zehn Sekunden eine Service-Hotline angerufen haben soll. Jeder Anruf wurde mit einem Euro berechnet."


Es muß also um 0137 gehen, denke ich.


> „Im Zuge unserer Prüfung haben wir festgestellt, dass der geschützte Kundenbereich von Herrn Pollack offenbar durch Dritte gehackt wurde. Alles weist derzeit auf ein unsicheres Passwort hin."
> Im Kundenbereich konnten die Hacker die Internet-Telefonie aktivieren. Damit riefen sie die Service-Hotline an und bekamen auf sogenannten Paysafecards, mit denen man an Zigarettenautomaten oder auch Tankstellen bezahlen kann, Geld gutgeschrieben.


Häääh? Von wem wurden Gebühren (für 0137?) auf Paysafecards gutgeschrieben???



> 1&1 storniert aus Kulanz die komplette Forderung.


 
Eine spannende Sache, leider nur halb erzählt. Hier gibt's ja immer wieder mal Leute, die unerklärliche 0137-Einwahlen haben... Sollen wir sie alle zur BILD schicken?


----------



## Heiko (18 Januar 2012)

Mich würde mal interessieren, was wirklich dahinter steckt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Januar 2012)

Ich kümmere mich drum, thy wish is my inspiration


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 August 2012)

hab leider seitens BILD mal wieder nie Infos gekriegt. Wahrscheinlich können die dort nicht lesen oder nicht verstehen oder beides.


----------

